

Motorola Has Sold Less than 50,000 Xooms - jefftala
http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/04/motorola-has-sold-less-than-50000-xooms/

======
daniel_solano
There is an important flaw with this analysis. It is using Google's worldwide
platform statistics with US-only numbers. Worldwide Android use is estimated
at about 50 million, giving an estimate for Xooms sold closer to 100,000.

~~~
jefftala
Is the Xoom available in other territories? I thought it was currently US only
(although I believe it comes out in Canada today).

